# awsome video!!!- Ysaye obession mandolin



## jacobreuven

check out this video!!






the preformer- *Jacob reuven* writes about his journey with this incredible piece:

_"I have been exploring Eugène Ysaÿe's work for solo violin for long time. It's no secret that Ysaye's Sonatas for solo violin were mainly affected from Bach's partitas and Sonatas for solo violin. If there is something fascinating in an almost hypnotizing way in Ysaye's second Sonata is the first movement, which is influenced directly from Bach's E major prelude from partita no' 3 . Those who enter the depth of the piece find mystical layers of obsessive preoccupation with Bach's essential and infinite elements that represents eternal life and the musical representation for the concept of infinity. In contrast to this, through the entire piece there are quotes and materials originating from the famous " Dies Irae", the musical motive for judgment day in Christianity. The tension or powerful in the composer's mind?between Bach's vital eternity to this death or judgment day motive is represented in a brilliant way at this Ysaye's piece. At the end the question always remains, which of these two motive s are more deep …Jacob"_


----------



## Ukko

Hah! Jacob Reuven posts re an "awesome video!!!" by Jacob Reuven. His playing is much better than the recorded sound, which I find unbearable.


----------

